# Farm Raised Alligator



## Dixie_Amazon (Oct 9, 2009)

This was featured on the local news by Chef John Folse.

Creole-Braised Alligator Legs - Video

Creole-Braised Gator Legs - Print Version

The tail meat is a delicious fried and served with Red Remoulade Sauce or cocktail sauce.


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 9, 2009)

Gator sandwiches are good too. You can enjoy the meat in a lot of ways.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 9, 2009)

I've never been able to warm up to Alligator.  Always tastes like fishy chicken to me.  And while I love fish & love chicken, I'm not crazy about the flavors mixed together like that.


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 9, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I've never been able to warm up to Alligator. Always tastes like fishy chicken to me. And while I love fish & love chicken, I'm not crazy about the flavors mixed together like that.


 
That's funny. Fishy chicken.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 9, 2009)

fishy, oily, chicken


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 9, 2009)

Two of my neighbors had tags to go hunting about a month ago...Both teams got their limit of two...We used some of the tail meat from one to make Sauce Piquant...Delicious over rice........


----------



## chefkathleen (Oct 9, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Two of my neighbors had tags to go hunting about a month ago...Both teams got their limit of two...We used some of the tail meat from one to make Sauce Piquant...Delicious over rice........


 
I like gator and boar. Both can be real good.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 9, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I've never been able to warm up to Alligator. Always tastes like fishy chicken to me. And while I love fish & love chicken, I'm not crazy about the flavors mixed together like that.


 
I once toyed around with writing a comic book with "Fishy Chicken" as the hero.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 9, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> I like gator and boar. Both can be real good.


 
Now Boar I'd have no problem with, although I'll admit I've never had it.  We did, however, used to have a local farmer who raised heritage breed Tamworth pigs that he allowed to free-range over several hundred acres of woodland.  That was **** good pork!

Alligator, you can keep.  If you like it, fine.  Food is all about personal preference.  It's just not my cup of tea.


----------

